# WTS GM 4500/5500 Boss mount



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

Recently bought a 2009 Chevrolet 5500 with a Boss plow mount attached. 
We run Western plows so it is available. 
Looks to be in excellent condition.
$475 picked up or plus shipping.
It appears to be a fairly heavy mount so expect shipping not to be cheap.
Delivery is possible to nearby areas but not definite, depends upon our schedule.
thank you
matt


----------

